# Good Linux..



## ShadowFold (Jul 15, 2008)

idk anything about Linux.. I want to try it out on the second rig in my specs. Would a Linux run on it? And whats the best one for watching movies on the internet and just internet browsing? I dont need anything fancy cept 1920x1080 resolution playback(not like HD movies just the res).


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 15, 2008)

Linux runs on just about anything. I remember installing and running Linux on an old IBM Thinkpad a few years back. I was able to watch movies, and play MP3's just fine on it. 

The Linux OS was Red Hat Fedora if I remember correctly.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 15, 2008)

Any distro of Linux would run fine on it.
I would recommend Ubuntu, because it is quite common and has a very large user community.
Also, if you want something that looks really cool, try Sabayon Linux.
If you cant be bothered downloading them, then your newsagent/library should have PC magazines, and some PC mags usually have the occasional Linux distro with them. See what you can find!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2008)

Fedora is a good distro as well.


----------



## xfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Ubuntu will run perfectly well on your system. Ubuntu is pretty friendly to new linux users. They also ship ubuntu free of charge.


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 15, 2008)

Ubuntu is nice...I used it for a long time...but I would suggest OpenSUSE


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2008)

OpenSUSE is good coz when i went onto download the vlc player it had an installer for OpenSUSE

it installed flash player also but that was when i was on the live cd i dont normally use it


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 16, 2008)

A bit of a heads up if you want to try Linux: 
Linux has a different way of installing things to Windows; Ii windows you usually go out and download the installer, then get a 'next, next, next' setup routine. In Linux, you use an inbuilt tool called the Synaptics Package Manager to search for programs that you want, then it will download and install them for you.
Quite a bit simpler than Windows, because the repository that the programs are downloaded from are checked to see whether they work with Linux, unlike Windows where you could end up downloading something that doesn't work.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't find Linux's way of installing progs better at all. What if I want something that's not in the repo? If you are lucky, you find something that pre-packaged for your distro in .rpm or .deb (depending on your distro of course) If you aren't that lucky, you have to compile from source. Not to mention all the dependencies you may need to find to run said program.

I'm sorry, but Windows and Os X have way better installation routines.


----------



## Egneil (Jul 30, 2008)

> I don't find Linux's way of installing progs better at all. What if I want something that's not in the repo? If you are lucky, you find something that pre-packaged for your distro in .rpm or .deb (depending on your distro of course) If you aren't that lucky, you have to compile from source. Not to mention all the dependencies you may need to find to run said program.
> 
> I'm sorry, but Windows and Os X have way better installation routines.


Only because Windows and Os X have been around longer and have had time to configure for that,
but not all programmers package and/or know how to package their programs. I feel Linux should try to find a way to make it easier.

I've only used Ubuntu and it worked great for browsing so try it. (I only have dial-up so I don't know about videos, sorry)


----------



## Wile E (Jul 31, 2008)

Egneil said:


> Only because Windows and Os X have been around longer and have had time to configure for that,
> but not all programmers package and/or know how to package their programs. I feel Linux should try to find a way to make it easier.
> 
> I've only used Ubuntu and it worked great for browsing so try it. (I only have dial-up so I don't know about videos, sorry)



Linux will never have the ease of installation of OS X or Windows. Developers won't settle on a unified way to install progs. They instead stubbornly claim that their installer/package of choice is the better format, instead of trying to compromise for the better of the community as a whole.


----------

